# 28x10 or 28x12 zillas



## fiarmin67 (Mar 16, 2010)

I asked this in the skinny vs wide showdown and have not heard any thing. Im set on zillas, just torn with the skinny wide show down. I want 28's. Just wondering, 10's or 12's for the rear. Biggest concern is i dont want the rear to float to hard. I want the rear to stay in contact with the bottom. I do a good mix of riding in central florida, usually mud is only a foot or two deep, but the water can get 4 or 5 rather unexpectidly. My other thought is 27x11s all the way around. I know polaris425 runs them and loves them. Anyone done the 28x10s all the way around and have opinion on them? Oh yeah, Brute 650i 12" IRS ITP type 4 wheels. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I never had a problem w/ the rear's floating.


----------

